# tripping rcd



## scotsman (Aug 23, 2010)

hi can any 1 tell me how to stop rcd tripping as ive just changed consumer nit over from an old cartridge 1 to a new split twin rcd. ta


----------



## romex (Jun 12, 2008)

you really have to isolate the cause of the rcd tripping. In the USA we call them gfci breakers or Gfci receptacles and they are set to trip at about 5 ma within 25 miliseconds. The uk uses less sensative rcd's but the principals of troubleshooting are the same.
The circuit conductors or devises are leaking current . Check each devise and conductors in the circuit with an ohms meter. If you have 44k ohms to ground or less you have your culprit.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

From what I read on UK sites, one of the bigger culprits in changing old consumer units to the type fitted with RCD's is the existence of neutrals shared between multiple circuits.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Scotsman


Changing the consumer unit with integral RCD has brought to life a circuit fault that has layed undiscovered for some time. You need an electrician to sort this one out for you. Can't be solved over the internet. Sorry.

Frank


----------

